# New SCAR Charging Handle



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are several different SCAR charging handles around to replace the factory one. With my Mepro 21 reflex sight, I have sorta the same problem that people with an Eotech have... Its so easy to bang your hand on the optics mounting area while using the charging handle.

I looked at all the various ones for a while, and I really figured I'd go with the IWC charging handle. However, I had a lot of free Amazon credit card points. Only the GG&G charging handle was for sale on Amazon. It was my second choice, and I figured I'd give it a shot, since it technically costs me no money to use the amazon points. And, if I didn't like it, I could always sell it and get the IWC one.

Well, I got it in on yesterday and it installs very easily. After playing around with it for a while on the gun, I am very happy with it. It has the same overall shape of the factory handle - just at a downward angle.

There are tons of reviews that promote one particular handle, and have negative things to say about the others. I've read both outlooks about the GG&G one. After using it now, I think I made the right choice. I haven't actually used the IWC one - but from looking at the photos of it some more, I think the GG&G was the way to go for me afterall.

Anyway - a few photos:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice improvement, for sure.

Did the factory make a special effort to sharpen the front-bottom-left corner of that Mepro-21, or were you just lucky enough to get one that missed the de-burring step? That looks absolutely wicked, in relation to the charging handle path. I would have needed an EMT to shadow me if I was slapping that gun around at high speed. Hell, the exposed ends of the mounting base screws and nuts would have been enough to send me to the ER a couple of times a month...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahaha, unfortunately, that's how all the Mepro 21s come. It would have been nice if they had put some sort of round en caps on top of the washer on those screws.

Anyway, I have been careful with the stock charging handle, and only hurt myself once. I had been grabbing the outer edge of the factory one. Now, I needn't worry about it.

I had the same issue when I had my Steyr AUG A3 (that I sold for my SCAR). The charging handle was too close to the optic. Anyone running an Eotech will have the same issue as well.


----------

